# lighting



## rhh1518 (Oct 15, 2005)

i am setting up a 55 gal sw tank with live rock and coral and fishmy qustion is would a odyssea light with 2 65 watt daylights on it and 2 65w acitinc and 4 blue led lights on it wok good enough to keep the live rock and coral healthy.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

depends on which corals you fancy... softies and mushrooms would generally be fine... acropora, lps, sps, anenomes, and clams, and such would not.


----------

